# Looking for suggestions (NC 7B)



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

I have an 80'x~4' dirt strip that wasn't finished by builder and is just an eyesore. It technically belongs to the HOA but is inside of my fence. Their solution last year was to cover it with pine straw before we had the fence up. Didn't look too hot. Now it is mine to take care of.

I've considered leveling it and growing Bermuda to the fence. Also thought about just turning it in to a flower bed and planting perennials of some sort. Considered some type of taller bushes for the corners and I don't know what in the middle. Maybe some roses? It's full sun most of the day. There's a 10 foot retaining wall where the fence is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

You want evergreen or deciduous? I like red twig dogwoods for the corners. They have beautiful foliage and the branches turn bright red in winter.

How far out do you want the hedge to come?


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Leaning toward deciduous. Also tossed around the idea of Crepe Myrtles or a Cherry for the corners.

Planted 5 Confederate Jasmine equally spaced to climb on the fence. Hoping they make it through the winter here.

Unsure on the hedge. The ground is raised along the fence and would be a pain to mow. I may just leave all of what is there as a garden.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Knockout roses are prolific bloomers, and very easy to maintain. I absolutely loved the video on how to prune them when I was looking for how to do it earlier this year. You can easily create a hedgerow with them, and train them to create a fantastic border wall.

https://youtu.be/WfqdP1zMunM


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Knockout roses are prolific bloomers, and very easy to maintain. I absolutely loved the video on how to prune them when I was looking for how to do it earlier this year. You can easily create a hedgerow with them, and train them to create a fantastic border wall.


 :lol: I was thinking it might be a more delicate process


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Knockout roses are prolific bloomers, and very easy to maintain. I absolutely loved the video on how to prune them when I was looking for how to do it earlier this year. You can easily create a hedgerow with them, and train them to create a fantastic border wall.


That's awesome.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Knockout roses are prolific bloomers, and very easy to maintain. I absolutely loved the video on how to prune them when I was looking for how to do it earlier this year. You can easily create a hedgerow with them, and train them to create a fantastic border wall.
> ...


I thought so too, but I just grabbed my loppers and chopped off the sticks that I had on mine. I cut them down to about 6"-8" off of the soil, and they're now 2' high. They're growing prolifically, and have tons of new blooms. I'm also feeding them on the same rotation as the planters and baskets since they bloom too.


----------

